# Qué pasa con Gentoo ...

## Luciernaga

[IMG]http://thumbnails110.imagebam.com/39200/ff2440391993718.jpg[/IMG]

Pues eso, que llevo unos días (demasiados) que no encuentro en el directorio AMD64 de los "mirror's" ningún archivo .ISO para descargar, además hoy me encuentro que no me actualiza el sistema de ficheros ... ???

Solamente puedo descargar de la página principal una .ISO obsoleta, y para el paquete stage3-* lo tengo que descargar y guardarlo en una pendrive para poder instalarlo en una instalación nueva ... ????

Alguien sabe o puede decir lo que ocurre con los mirror's ... ?????

Saludetes  :Smile: 

----------

## quilosaq

He mirado en varios mirrors y si que he encontrado las isos (están en /releases/amd64/autobuilds/):

```
# Latest as of Sat, 21 Feb 2015 18:30:01 +0000

# ts=1424543401

20141006/hardened/admincd-amd64-20141006.iso 347078656

20141204/install-amd64-minimal-20141204.iso 218103808
```

Ya tienen un tiempo pero son las últimas creadas oficialmente: http://get.gentoo.org/

Sobre el error que te da sólo se me ocurre que hagas un emerge --sync y actualices portage.

----------

## Luciernaga

 *Quote:*   

> Sobre el error que te da sólo se me ocurre que hagas un emerge --sync y actualices portage.

 

Vamos a ver, no me da ningún error, es que no se conecta al repositorio, o bien, lo encuentra vacío o inadecuado.

emerge --sync ya estaba lanzado el primero (emerge --sync && emerge -uDNav @world), por otra parte el tarball stage3-* lo tengo que tener en un pendrive para poder instalarlo en una instalación nueva.

En el gráfico, si te fijas, aunque no salió muy bien la foto, toda la retahila de lineas verdes es la salida de la última orden (emerge -uDNav @world) y cuando pregunta Yes/No tecleo Yes y se corta ... coñe porqué ...

Normalmente en el /etc/portage/make.conf tengo puestos a tres mirror's (solo uno activado) y dos rsync (solo uno activado) para el caso de surgir problemas de comunicación (uno alemán, otro portugués, y el último catalán) si no me puedo conectar por lo que sea lo cambio por otro y esto me funciona siempre.

Pero volviendo a los mirror's el directorio AMD64 están vacíos, por ejemplo:

[IMG]http://thumbnails110.imagebam.com/39216/344cb4392157480.jpg[/IMG]

Este es el mirror's alemán del cuál es el que más y mejor me funciona al igual que el rsync también alemán ...

Pero la sorpresa me ha venido al fallar la actualización ... ¡ah! ¿y lo del manual? donde normalmente estaba siempre ahora resulta que es obsoleto y el nuevo (estilo Wiki) está en inglés (no tengo problemas con ello) pero el español está en traducción ... bueno ha esperar tocan ...

Por todo eso preguntaba qué pasa con Gentoo ... ¿se avecinan novedades? si o no ...

Saludetes  :Wink: 

----------

## quilosaq

 *Quote:*   

> Vamos a ver, no me da ningún error

 Yo diría que los mensajes 

```
A file is not listed in the Manifest: ...
```

 son mensajes de error. Buscando en los foros estos mensajes están relacionados con errores puntuales en el árbol de portage. El consejo es esperar un tiempo (una o dos horas) y sincronizar de nuevo el árbol. Puede ayudar leer https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:X86/Working/Portage/es#Cuando_Portage_se_queja...

 *Quote:*   

> el tarball stage3-* lo tengo que tener en un pendrive para poder instalarlo en una instalación nueva

 Lo puedes descargar de los mirrors. Está en http://de-mirror.org/gentoo/releases/amd64/autobuilds/ (en el caso del mirror que has indicado). Puees leer esta parte del manual en español en https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:AMD64/Installation/Stage/es#Descargar_el_stage_comprimido_.28tarball.29

 *Quote:*   

> Pero volviendo a los mirror's el directorio AMD64 están vacíos, por ejemplo:
> 
> http://thumbnails110.imagebam.com/39216/344cb4392157480.jpg

 No lo tienes que buscar en

http://de-mirror.org/gentoo/releases/amd64/current-iso

sino en

http://de-mirror.org/gentoo/releases/amd64/autobuilds/

 *Quote:*   

> ¿y lo del manual? donde normalmente estaba siempre ahora resulta que es obsoleto y el nuevo (estilo Wiki) está en inglés (no tengo problemas con ello) pero el español está en traducción

 Cierto, pero hay muchas partes traducidas. Por ejemplo:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:AMD64/Installation/Media/es

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:AMD64/Installation/Stage/es

 *Quote:*   

> ¿se avecinan novedades? si o no

 

Copio a continución la novedad de las que conozco que me parece mas relevante (afecta a portage 2.2.16 en adelante):

 *Quote:*   

> Title: New portage plug-in sync system
> 
> Author: Brian Dolbec <dolsen@gentoo.org>
> 
> Content-Type: text/plain
> ...

 

----------

